# Why you should wear chaps! (GORE WARNING)



## TimberFaller660

I was out cuttin by myself monday. I always wear my chaps, buttt I didnt have much left to cut & i jumped out of the truck, grabbed the saw & walked over the hill. I cut a few down & i walked over to a nice oak, notched, bored in, saw kicked back out & the way i was kneeling it caught me right above the knee cap. I took off a long sleeve shirt, tied it off & up oer the hill i went. No service on the cell i had to drive back into town, got my dad & ran to the hospital. It was an 1/8" from cuttin my tendon in 2. That was the only severe part. I was very very lucky, & never will i run a saw chapless again.


----------



## PineFever

Nasty Looking Whack ya got there.
Hope you heal quick. Glad it wasn't worse.


----------



## TimberFaller660

It dont feel very good. Doc said il be down bout 2 weeks. Thanks bud!


----------



## dingeryote

OOOWWW!!!!!!!!!!!

It kinda sucks to congratulate you on getting lucky like that..but you did get awfull lucky despite the ruined blue jeans. Tendons just don't grow back. 
OWW!!! 

2 weeks ain't so bad. Should be warmer and less snow to fight by then, and gives ya plenty of time to order the chaps. 

Gonna go full wrap or lightweight?

Take it easy and let things heal proper. 
Cheesey poofs and RC cola are good therapy IMO.
Heal fast!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## hanniedog

You'll be walking like Chester from Gunsmoke for a while. So how many staples did you get?


----------



## derwoodii

Good brave post to help others choose wisely, well done.
You got lucky & now others may benefit from it.

May I ask what mod of saw n chain wus you running.


----------



## ShermanC

*You are so lucky with this bad luck.*

Thanks for the post and photo. It's sure to make believers out of me and others who just don't take the time to put on the chaps. Mine are stowed behind the driver's seat so I cannot make an excuse that they're a hassle to put on. 

My prayers will be lifted for you in the coming days...heal well!


----------



## treemandan

Nice! Did you get the matching set?

.


----------



## PJM

Why did I click on that picture!

Hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

That's what we look like on the inside. 

I'm a pro chap guy myself, but I've made a few cuts without in a pinch too, so I'm no judge. Why is it, one can make a million good cuts with chaps, and the one time they are not worn...it's like a magnet. Not to mention that you were working alone, another thing I'm guilty of sometimes.

I'm thankful that you didn't get hurt worse, and thankful for your post. We need the constant reminder of what can happen, how it can happen, and that it does happen.

Heal up.


----------



## treemandan

TreeCo said:


> Glad to see you made out as well as you did and wishing you a full, speedy recovery.
> 
> Were you bore cutting the back cut when it pushed out on you?


 
Yes, sorry about the joke everybody but he is allright and a good point brought up by TreeCo because its a very simple mistake to make and its common. The plunge cut is very dangerous intially.


----------



## Muffler Bearing

Speedy Recovery My Friend. Keep it clean.


----------



## treemandan

Rep sent and reading the story I say I have been there myself and I wasn't a spring chicken when it happened either.


----------



## cowroy

Hope you heal up quick man. I am going to buy me some chaps now. I always wear my gear on a motorcycle and it saved my life at one time, but never really thought about wearing chaps for cutting firewood. I just recently started heating my home with wood and after seeing this picture chaps are the next thing on the list to buy. Hate this happened, but thanks for sharing.


----------



## ShermanC

*Cowroy reminded me about wearing the riding pants when on the 2-wheeler*

In 2006 a motorist ran me off the road in a bend of our paved road. She was in the middle and I was in the outside curve, leaving no room for me but pea gravel. Road rash from gravel is THE PITS and the scars are reminders. Thank God I had a helmet on or I might not be writing this. Until then I was a rider who thought "Oh, that'll never happen to me". 
Now I ride a 2005 Vespa 200GTS with the crash bar kit, crash jacket, a Shoei helmet but still I get lazy and skip the crash pants. This thread has this old dinosaur convinced to wear PPE every time. "Don't leave home without it"!


----------



## TimberFaller660

dingeryote said:


> OOOWWW!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It kinda sucks to congratulate you on getting lucky like that..but you did get awfull lucky despite the ruined blue jeans. Tendons just don't grow back.
> OWW!!!
> 
> 2 weeks ain't so bad. Should be warmer and less snow to fight by then, and gives ya plenty of time to order the chaps.
> 
> Gonna go full wrap or lightweight?
> 
> Take it easy and let things heal proper.
> Cheesey poofs and RC cola are good therapy IMO.
> Heal fast!!
> 
> Stay safe!
> Dingeryote


 


The sad thing is, i have a pair of half wraps behind the seat of my truck. lol Like i said in a hurry just grabbed the saw & went. I regret it now. It will definatly make you stop & think


----------



## TimberFaller660

derwoodii said:


> Good brave post to help others choose wisely, well done.
> You got lucky & now others may benefit from it.
> 
> May I ask what mod of saw n chain wus you running.


 
Stihl 660 Dual port exhaust 8 tooth sprocket With a 20" bar regular square tooth chain about 1/2 wore out & bout 2 drags takin off the dawgs


----------



## TimberFaller660

TreeCo said:


> Glad to see you made out as well as you did and wishing you a full, speedy recovery.
> 
> Were you bore cutting the back cut when it pushed out on you?


 
I was bore cutting the sides. It was an oak about 24" & only having a 20" bar i bored both sides. I may get cussed by alot of people for doin it that way & i wanna say this before i do.lol thats the way i was tought & its how the state of wv wants em cut. Now when i cut softer species like pine poplar etc i just start from the right & work my way around the tree but on anything thats really hard i cannot bust or i'd lose my job.


----------



## TimberFaller660

Thanks everbody for the get wells. & thanks to whoever put the gore warning on the topic line. Sorry i should've done it but never thought.  That smiley kinda fits. lol


----------



## Jumper

UGH! Get well soon.

I never did understand why some people poo poo PPE in general, whether it be at work or play. Chainsaw pants are more my style as chaps get in the way, plus once they are on in the morning, they are on period. There are some out there designed for climbers as well, also hot weather. 

Never had a close encounter with a saw, but I was thankful I had a hard hat on one day when a hanger I did not see while pulling on another with the pole pruner came flying out of a sugar maple and hit me in the front to the head, about a 4" dia branch weighing 25 lbs or so. And I never get on my bike without everything on either, it kills me to see kids riding around in flip flops in shorts, no shirt.


----------



## Garmins dad

:msp_ohmy: Glad your still walking on that leg..Heal fast.. Heal well...


----------



## Gareth83

can you advise on a cheapish pair for me in the UK?

Only do firewood cutting


----------



## ShermanC

*Value of chainsaw chaps*

Mine are by Stihl. My view is that chaps, a peltor hard hat, fave screen, ear muffs, fluorescent vest, good gloves and safety glasses are insurance issues that we wear to prevent injury. If your saw chain kisses the chaps, the Kevlar is designed to stop the chain and save you harm. Once use get used to them you will likely find you work safer, think safer, get the firewood cut and have a warm house knowing you didmthe right things for you and your family and your pets if you have any!

Be safe and shop wisely.


----------



## SpiralAcacia

Bigus Termitius said:


> Why is it, one can make a million good cuts with chaps, and the one time they are not worn...it's like a magnet.



Well Bigus, it's a known fact Stihl are putting chaps detectors in their big saws, to prevent all this tedious kevlar fiber fishing out of your sprocket. Blue jeans they handle just fine.

Thanks to TimberFaller660 for reminder - always better in a picture!!

SA


----------



## treesquirrel

I'm very happy it was not any deeper. Thank goodness you could still walk back to the truck. Did anyone know where to look for you if you had been stranded?


----------



## purdyite

My homespun safety motto is, "Don't say, "I knew better..., DO better!" Afterward is NOT the time to say, "I should put my chaps on", or "I shouldn't be texting while I'm driving right now", or "I should...(fill in the blank)"; just do it before the pain starts!! I wear chaps like you did--"most of the time"--thanks for the post, it drives home the point to me there is no time when I shouldn't!


----------



## RPrice

treetopguy2028 said:


> Mine are by Stihl. My view is that chaps, a peltor hard hat, fave screen, ear muffs, fluorescent vest, good gloves and safety glasses are insurance issues that we wear to prevent injury. If your saw chain kisses the chaps, the Kevlar is designed to stop the chain and save you harm. Once use get used to them you will likely find you work safer, think safer, get the firewood cut and have a warm house knowing you didmthe right things for you and your family and your pets if you have any!
> 
> Be safe and shop wisely.



Amen on this!! I cut wood for a lot of years wearing a helmet/hearing protection, but no chaps!!! I bought a pair two years ago, and am religious about wearing them now!!

Just like riding my motorcycles, I wear all the protective gear, never leave home without it. We call it ATGATT - All The Gear All The Time. Guess it works for chainsaws too!

Timberfaller, get well soon, you've inspired me to go buy my son some chaps!!!


----------



## wampum

Timberfaller660,I am so sorry about your accident,I hope you recover as quick as possible. It looks like you are going to be sore for some time. I have been cutting since about 1964. After I got out of the service in 1971,I started my own business.I was really stupid I very seldom wore hearing protection,and now I have to wear hearing aids. It took a widow maker to hurt a good friend of mine,to convince me to wear head gear,but I never wore chaps. I am now 63 and I am not as agile as I use to be. After seeing your pics,I decided now is as good a time as any to get a set. I found a set on craigslist they were brand new still in the plastic, Swedepro brand. I got them for $55.00,I believe they sold retail for $95.00. Every time I put them on I will think of that picture of your leg. I am sorry it happened,but thanks for sharing it.


----------



## K.C.

*Atgatt!!*

Rprice beat me to it. On the bikes it's "ATGATT". I'm as guilty as everyone else when it comes to chainsaws. More some of the gear some of the time. Had thought about ordering chaps before but am ordering some now!

Dude you are so lucky you were able to walk away from that accident. *SO* close to something way more serious. Thanks for posting that and jiggling the jello in us all. I sincerely hope your recovery is speedy and complete! 

Rep Sent!!!


----------



## Garmins dad

I hope your recovery is fast and comes with out problems. My wife asked me why i needed chaps, she says your carefull with your saw. I said look at this picture and tell me how much one little slip would and could change someones life. 

Heal well, heal fast. Don't over due it till your fully healed.


----------



## mantis

You never did say if it hurt or not... Just kidding Wishing you a quick recovery.
Remember treat a chainsaw like a gun. SAFETY FIRST!!!


----------



## Rickytree

Hope everything is healing well. Not to pry but maybe if you can tell us alittle about your years of experience and/or training I think that it may hit home to more folks here. I think that in this line of work you can never be to careful and I plan on changing somethings this year because of this Thread. Thanks for your humility, all the best, and enjoy the rest!


----------



## rbiersteker

I am new to the forum. Bought and used a chainsaw for the first time yesterday! MS 260Pro. Had all the gear on minus the chaps. That will change today! I'm buying some before I fire the saw again. Thank you for sharing. I should know better too. My Dad worked for the local region doing maintenance. Chainsaw kicked back and somehow caught his forearm. Right to the bone. Long recovery. AGATT for me and for my family.


----------



## ShermanC

*You should benefit well and enjoy life with a good chainsaw.*



rbiersteker said:


> I am new to the forum. Bought and used a chainsaw for the first time yesterday! MS 260Pro. Had all the gear on minus the chaps. That will change today! I'm buying some before I fire the saw again. Thank you for sharing. I should know better too. My Dad worked for the local region doing maintenance. Chainsaw kicked back and somehow caught his forearm. Right to the bone. Long recovery. AGATT for me and for my family.


 
Welcome to the forum, to a Stihl, to a safe ATGATT attitude and to work with trees. You are fortunate to learn from your father even though his experience was a painful close call. Pass it on and pay it forward.


----------



## Ironworker

Every year for the last 4 I have been buying a 10 cord load and cutting a splitting it myself, this year after a couple of close calls at work (structural ironworker) and rolling my truck, I decided to stop pushing my luck and got me a pair of chaps and after seeing your pic I glad I did.


----------



## SpiralAcacia

greyfox said:


> Every year for the last 4 I have been buying a 10 cord load and cutting a splitting it myself, this year after a couple of close calls at work (structural ironworker) and rolling my truck, I decided to stop pushing my luck and got me a pair of chaps and after seeing your pic I glad I did.


 
Way to go fox!
Chaps rep sent.


SA


----------



## RPrice

RPrice said:


> Amen on this!! I cut wood for a lot of years wearing a helmet/hearing protection, but no chaps!!! I bought a pair two years ago, and am religious about wearing them now!!
> 
> Just like riding my motorcycles, I wear all the protective gear, never leave home without it. We call it ATGATT - All The Gear All The Time. Guess it works for chainsaws too!
> 
> Timberfaller, get well soon, you've inspired me to go buy my son some chaps!!!


 
Timberfaller,
Just wanted you to know I kept my promise and bought my son chaps 2 days ago, and then we went out and cut two pickup loads of wood. I told him your story. Get well soon!!


----------



## Jumper

Ya never know when yoru PPE is going to save your skin--got smacked in the side of the head two Sats ago with a load of 2x4s that someone lost control of after they slipped on icy snow. Hard hat certainly meant I did not have at a minimum a nasty bruise to show for my day of volunteerism with Habitat for Humanity....


----------



## GLOBOTREE

TimberFaller660 said:


> I was out cuttin by myself monday. I always wear my chaps, buttt I didnt have much left to cut & i jumped out of the truck, grabbed the saw & walked over the hill. I cut a few down & i walked over to a nice oak, notched, bored in, saw kicked back out & the way i was kneeling it caught me right above the knee cap. I took off a long sleeve shirt, tied it off & up oer the hill i went. No service on the cell i had to drive back into town, got my dad & ran to the hospital. It was an 1/8" from cuttin my tendon in 2. That was the only severe part. I was very very lucky, & never will i run a saw chapless again.


 
Unpleasant reminder! PPE Priority#1 when cutting.


----------



## KiwiBro

*I'm a believer.*

Been riding my luck for too long and finally got served my lesson this week. Suffice to say, chaps are on order. Very lucky it was only superficial.


----------



## Garmins dad

Jumper said:


> Ya never know when yoru PPE is going to save your skin--got smacked in the side of the head two Sats ago with a load of 2x4s that someone lost control of after they slipped on icy snow. Hard hat certainly meant I did not have at a minimum a nasty bruise to show for my day of volunteerism with Habitat for Humanity....


 
 Thank you for giving up some of your free time to help those less fortunate.. I hope the folks that move into the house you built turn it into a home.


----------



## Sherwood stoker

TimberFaller660 said:


> Thanks everbody for the get wells. & thanks to whoever put the gore warning on the topic line. Sorry i should've done it but never thought.  That smiley kinda fits. lol


 
It's only a good thing you missed the warning off timberfaller660.
It gave me a much needed reminder.
Won't be not botherin with the chaps on small jobs again.
Thanks & a quick recovery to you.


----------



## logbutcher

KiwiBro said:


> Been riding my luck for too long and finally got served my lesson this week. Suffice to say, chaps are on order. Very lucky it was only superficial.



You boy, run back to that doc for your money back: sloppy job, they gave you EM (Enlisted Man) stitches. :hmm3grin2orange: 
Damn surgeon gave me a pucker at the top of my voluntary 22 staples in February (hip). My modeling career is down the tubes.

Serious: PPE always, all the time. Life is too short NOT to use protection (that too). Hard to understand why too many poseurs calling themselves "pros" here will brag in pics and online: "I never need PPE, I know saws." 

Don't blame the 660; an 009 or small tree saw can bite the same way. It's us, not the saw.

Heal well.

P.S. Why the 'rule' in W.V. to bore hardwoods ?


----------



## Sagetown

TimberFaller660 said:


> I was out cuttin by myself monday. I always wear my chaps, buttt I didnt have much left to cut & i jumped out of the truck, grabbed the saw & walked over the hill. I cut a few down & i walked over to a nice oak, notched, bored in, saw kicked back out & the way i was kneeling it caught me right above the knee cap. I took off a long sleeve shirt, tied it off & up oer the hill i went. No service on the cell i had to drive back into town, got my dad & ran to the hospital. It was an 1/8" from cuttin my tendon in 2. That was the only severe part. I was very very lucky, & never will i run a saw chapless again.



Wow; TimberFaller660:
We had our accidents about the same time. But get this. I'd been cutting a years supply of firewood for more than 20 years and never had a problem. 
Then one morning I woke up dreaming I'd cut my left knee while chainsawing. In a few days I decided to go cut some firewood. All loaded up and about to leave home , I remembered the dream. Weird feeling came over me. So I go back to the shop and dig out an old pair of Briar Proof hunting chaps. Later, a limb I was cutting whipped free and kicked the saw bar into my left knee. Went thru the chaps, jeans and slit my knee just enough to make it bleed a little. Needless to say, I now have a pair of 'Chainsaw Chaps'. Who said dreams don't come true ?:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Steelman

Nearly the same injury happened to me 2 years ago...when cutting a small limb and in a nearly kneeling position...my saw kicked back and I was too close to the blade with my left leg--cut me just above the knee cap on the left leg. It happened so fast I still cant quite explain how it happened. But my cut was not this severe...still took many stitches and a while to heal as I got an infection in it. Now I wear my chaps at all times! I still cant convince my brother to get chaps....he doesnt realize how quick this can happen and he doesnt understand that awful feeling in the pit of your stomach when you are in the woods alone and you realize that you have a serious injury......gotta wear protective gear!! Hope you are well on your way to healing!!


----------



## TimberFaller660

Hey everybody. I've been working & I havent been on here in awhile. This topic went crazy since then. lol I've been back to work for awhile now. Everything has healed good. Surprisingly i was only down for 2 weeks. Thanks to everybody for the get wells soon & everybody who said this story has helped them, you are very welcome. I hope everyone bought new chaps after seeing this.


----------



## TimberFaller660

Rickytree said:


> Hope everything is healing well. Not to pry but maybe if you can tell us alittle about your years of experience and/or training I think that it may hit home to more folks here. I think that in this line of work you can never be to careful and I plan on changing somethings this year because of this Thread. Thanks for your humility, all the best, and enjoy the rest!


 
No problem bud. I've been logging for 5 years, falling for 3 years. I've grown up around logging. My dad has had his own logging company for 20 years. I guess you could say i was born into it. I've tried different jobs but always seemed to find my way back to the woods.lol As far as training goes i have takin all the chainsaw safety/falling/logging classes the state has for certified loggers lic. Hope this helps.


----------



## Stihl Rules

Wow thank you. This finally talked my wife into letting me spend the money on chaps and a hard hat.


----------



## TimberFaller660

logbutcher said:


> You boy, run back to that doc for your money back: sloppy job, they gave you EM (Enlisted Man) stitches. :hmm3grin2orange:
> Damn surgeon gave me a pucker at the top of my voluntary 22 staples in February (hip). My modeling career is down the tubes.
> 
> Serious: PPE always, all the time. Life is too short NOT to use protection (that too). Hard to understand why too many poseurs calling themselves "pros" here will brag in pics and online: "I never need PPE, I know saws."
> 
> Don't blame the 660; an 009 or small tree saw can bite the same way. It's us, not the saw.
> 
> Heal well.
> 
> P.S. Why the 'rule' in W.V. to bore hardwoods ?


 
From a company owners view hardwood busts very easy & when you use the bore cut it allows you to get a smaller hinge & have more control over the tree. It also allows you to cut closer to the ground getting more wood & less stump. From the states view is keeps people from what i like to call "ringing" the trees. if you was to ring & oak you'd barberchair it & likely take your head off. lol


----------



## wooddog 066

Godbless ya too keep it covered up and clean i know its easy to do and say well hell with the chaps it wont take me long to get a load or get done BEEN THERE THANK GOD it never happened to me but i will always wear em now no good there doing in the truck!!


----------



## Pstone0013

Nasty gash, opened my eyes to a set of chaps. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## TimberFaller660

Heres what it looked like after it healed. Almost cant tell it ever happened :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Sagetown

Looking good, but it'll be a reminder for a long time. Once in awhile I'll notice mine, and think what is that ? :msp_ohmy:
Then comes the; "Oh Yeah, I remember......:chainsawguy: Boy I don't ever wanna do that again!:stupid:


----------



## OH_Varmntr

First post here.

Just started cutting firewood a few weeks ago with a Stihl 026 18" that was a gift from my superviser. Opened up the muffler today and realized how powerful this "little" 50cc saw really is after some tuning. With a good sharp chain it really throws some chips.

Bought some Stihl chaps today and don't plan on firing up the saw again without them. Especially now that I have a few full chisel chains on their way from the local dealer. I was surprised at their comfort level as well. I always make sure I'm standing off to the left of the saw when I getting into some wood. 

Being in Maintenance, I'm always getting PPE thrown at me and it's second nature to me. Just have to adapt to the PPE for cutting wood now.

Glad to hear the OP has recovered.


----------



## Stihl Rules

Looking a lot better:msp_biggrin:


----------



## WadePatton

I have a lot of big gnarly scars on me legs, from an unrelated incident.

I tell folks that the chaps are hotter than a sleeping bag, but that I won't run the saws without 'em.

Used to put 'em on just for this or that...no dummy, that's how you get bit. And I work alone 98% of the time.

Most of the time I manage to cut myself in the sharpening process or brushing an un-sheathed chain--trying to keep it that way. (no i won't wear gloves).

labonville competition model chaps, combo hardhat, smoke-jumper boots, that's how my amateur self rolls -- lets make some _not bone_ chips yo!


----------



## Tom R

Thanks for the thread...AND the pictures. I am a believer and will order chaps tomorrow. Hard hat , screen and ear protection next. BTW...hearing just may not be "saveable" at this point???


----------



## tree md

Gonna piggyback on this thread as I have had to learn this lesson the hard way myself.

Went to grind stumps about a month ago. I threw my 044 in the back of the truck almost as an afterthought, thinking I might need it to cut one or two down a little lower to make the grinding easier. No need for chaps just making one or two cuts right? Wrong. I had to get in a funny position to cut one of the stumps that was right up against the guy's shop a little lower. As the stump came off the saw and stump jumped and hit my knee. At first I didn't even realize I was cut, I thought it was just the stump that hit my leg... Then I thought to myself that I better check and see if the saw hit me. Sure enough, pants were torn and I had a 3" long, inch wide cut to the bone.

This is about two weeks out. It has healed considerably in this pic:






I climbed on it two weeks out but it was still painful. I'm a month out now and it's still healing. Haven't made a cut without chaps on since.


----------



## derwoodii

tree md said:


> Gonna piggyback on this thread as I have had to learn this lesson the hard way myself.
> 
> Went to grind stumps about a month ago. I threw my 044 in the back of the truck almost as an afterthought, thinking I might need it to cut one or two down a little lower to make the grinding easier. No need for chaps just making one or two cuts right? Wrong. I had to get in a funny position to cut one of the stumps that was right up against the guy's shop a little lower. As the stump came off the saw and stump jumped and hit my knee. At first I didn't even realize I was cut, I thought it was just the stump that hit my leg... Then I thought to myself that I better check and see if the saw hit me. Sure enough, pants were torn and I had a 3" long, inch wide cut to the bone.
> 
> This is about two weeks out. It has healed considerably in this pic:
> 
> 
> I climbed on it two weeks out but it was still painful. I'm a month out now and it's still healing. Haven't made a cut without chaps on since.



Good post, 

tis sorry about your leg fashion modeling career $ loss you may need to look elsewhere till that heals :msp_sneaky:


I been wondering about motor bike safety Kevlar jeans and if they are a soft option for partial saw protection. They are pretty cheap these day often cheaper than band name jeans, yet may allow user work gear without him cooking on hot days and looking like a chapped urban cowboy. 
Not ideal but if ya just going to not wear chaps then perhaps they could save the size n depth of a scar 

Video: Sartso kevlar jeans tested - Motorbike Clothing Reviews | MCN


----------



## EDMman

I wear mine religously.... I preach to my buddies but to no avail .....


----------



## Angelos

I wish you quick recovery and thanks for sharing the pictures.
I'm relatively new to chainsaws , but I always wear boots, pants, hardhat, gloves.
The thing is that no one uses PPE in my area or at least never seen one.
Everyone's looking at me like I just landed from another planet.
Well...let them look I guess...


----------



## EDMman

Angelos, You can start a Greek fashion trend ............. lol


----------



## powerking

Here is my newest edition! Thanks to my father inlaw! He beat me to it!View attachment 221138


----------



## ShermanC

*Chaps kept falling off my waist*

I bought a pair of Carhartt suspenders this morning. They sure made a difference for the chaps that were slinking down below the waist.


----------



## formationrx

*that looks like a good one...*

i've nicked my left leg 7 times with my climbing saw.... weird seeing your leg is made of hamburger huh? ........that is worse then all mine put together.... i wish you a speedy recovery.... at least you ll have a cool scar  and you ll never do it again... not like that anyway...


----------



## aclawrence

Thanks for the post and pics. I've got to get me some chaps. You can't be too careful!


----------



## Carburetorless

I know this thread is nearly a year old now, but there's no time limit on safety.

It's a fact that accidents always happen when you're not expecting them. 

Reminds me of a friend of mine several years back, he was clearing a right of way with an 026, he wore his chaps all day even during his lunch break, then at the end of the day he pulled them off, was about to put his gear away when he looked back at where he had quite working, and noticed one small limb he had missed up on the side of a small embankment, it wasn't more than 1 & 1/2" in diameter, so he decided to fire his saw up and "just knock it down real quick" didn't bother putting his chaps back on for such a small thing, stepped up on the bank, cut the twig, went to step back off the bank, fell and got raked across the side of his hip when he fell on top of the saw.

The cut was about 1/2" wide x 5 or 6" long x about 5/8" deep.

Believe it or not, he was lucky, the chain was dull, so he had work a little harder cutting through the limb, the chain got hot, which cauterized the wound. 

It looked like someone cut a ham with a chainsaw. It never bled a drop.

They cleaned it up with alcohol pads from a first aid kit(I thought it was a bad idea being as how clean it looked anyways) , and took him to the hospital. He was months getting over that one, because it kept getting infected. He still has nerve damage from it.

Most accidents that I've seen were similar. Usually in the last 30 minutes of the day. Guys get over confident, are ready to go home, and they drop their guard for a minute, and something happens that wouldn't have if they'd taken the extra minute to do it the safe way.


----------



## zacker

After that, you tied it off with a shirt, walked up hill to your truck, drove to town, got your dad then went to the Dr's?
Man, I prolly would have threw up, sat on a stump and cried till i bled out. man that had to have hurt like mad. I cut my knee on a broken window i was carrying and got like a 2" cut that needed stiching and it almost made me throw up and i got a weak and turned pale for a minute...lol but then i finished putting in the replacement windo and then went to go it sewn up..lol hope its all healed up now!


----------



## Imbigdave

*WHat an eye opener!*

I think the next thing I do is find me some chaps!

Glad you are doing well.

Safety first


----------



## NHlocal

TimberFaller660 said:


> Hey everybody. I've been working & I havent been on here in awhile. This topic went crazy since then. lol I've been back to work for awhile now. Everything has healed good. Surprisingly i was only down for 2 weeks. Thanks to everybody for the get wells soon & everybody who said this story has helped them, you are very welcome. I hope everyone bought new chaps after seeing this.


Good to hear you're healed up. I hate to hear about injuries(or worse!)like that but it is good to see it posted. 
It's a VERY graphic reminder :msp_scared: of how easy it is to get badly hurt(or worse!)in this type of work. I bought a pair 
of Husqvarna saw pants last summer, not because of this thread(I just found it today), but because of many 
other injuries I've heard about. I've been cutting trees for about 15 years and no serious injuries. Saw pants 
go on every time I cut. Thanks again for the post. :msp_thumbsup: 
Work safe! ::thumbsup::


----------



## axeman12

NHlocal said:


> Good to hear you're healed up. I hate to hear about injuries(or worse!)like that but it is good to see it posted.
> It's a VERY graphic reminder :msp_scared: of how easy it is to get badly hurt(or worse!)in this type of work. I bought a pair
> of Husqvarna saw pants last summer, not because of this thread(I just found it today), but because of many
> other injuries I've heard about. I've been cutting trees for about 15 years and no serious injuries. Saw pants
> go on every time I cut. Thanks again for the post. :msp_thumbsup:
> Work safe! ::thumbsup::



I wear my chaps all day. Even if I don't do any cutting.


----------



## Kapriel

*Wow*

I bought a husky protective jacket and the chaps. That was about 2 years ago. 

I know safety is important that's why I bought them. I have to tell you I've never worn them cutting, but now that I've seen this....

I do wear safety glasses and hearing protection and the Husky gloves but I have to do the whole bit I guess. 

That's a wake-up call for me !

Thanks for sharing and helping others re think what we do !


----------



## logbutcher

Old thread but pertinent.

It's hard to understand all the macho posturing with pics here of cutting without PPE. otstir:

For those of us of the errrrrrrr, older persuasion, we remember the late 60's and 70's when NO protection of any kind was the norm. "Fire in the hole", ordinance training, no hearing protection. On the range for qualifying, no hearing OR eye protection. Kevlar body armor was not available for anyone...yet. It is mandatory now even in 100 F temps. We now discover that we can't hear at the many cocktail parties, too much background noise.

PPE : FULL SET ALL THE TIME. I don't need no more scars to show the "boys".


----------



## Sagetown

A well known old school teacher loved cutting his own firewood died from such a wound while cutting alone in the woods.


----------



## Kapriel

Sagetown said:


> A well known old school teacher loved cutting his own firewood died from such a wound while cutting alone in the woods.



Yikes ! That's not good I like stories with happy endings. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## powerking

...Gotta admit it too....I never wore chaps, but ended up buying a nice set after reading this. Also, after rebuilding a saw I was always quick to go out back and run it, now I put on the ear protection first!


----------



## tallfir

Hope you have a speedy recovery. Glad it missed the tendon.


----------



## shooterschafer

Those 066's will give ya an education , I got one that was 56 stitches long , my friend cut himself the same way kneeling and right abobove the kneecap his was pretty bad they had to pull his muscles back together. I still dont put those darn chaps on even after all of that ! I make guys that help me put em on though.


----------



## greendohn

A pair of Cabela's insulated "brier pants" saved me some damage a couple years ago. It's all i wear when wood cuttin' my fire wood. The heavy nylon facing if these pants jammed up the saw just in time for me to get off the throttle. I was barely cut across the upper leg.

Haven't thought about that really since it happened. Been figuring I'm good to go. BUT!!!

Now that I look back on how quick it happened and the fact I WASN'T even Wide Open Throttle..

Those brier pants probably wouldn't hold up well to a REAL kick back..

Thanks for the post and the reminder.

Gods speed in your recovery.


----------



## brucew44guns

*chaps*

I've been sawing with chain saws for 35 years, never considered much at all using chaps. But--------------that was before seeing your post on this accident. Thanks for doing so. I'll order some right away.


----------



## Hillbilly Rick

Glad ya healed up OK and just come away with a scar and lesson learned.
Around here I've never seen any of the loggers wearing any PPE other than boots and ear plugs. I wear safety glasses. ear plugs and put a hard hat on once in a while, never wore chaps, never even seen chaps at the saw dealerships. One day I was cuttin' a limb and thought a sapling hit me in the leg, when I looked there were no saplings and my chain was off the bar:msp_ohmy: it whacked me on the inside of my right thigh about 2 in. below my stuff. It didn't go through my jeans but I turned white as a ghost just realizing what could have been.
Do chaps protect the femoral artery? Go all the way around the leg?


----------



## Treetom

*Glad yer ok..*

That woulda really hurt on the knee! Had the same injury about ten years back, right knee. Work safe, bro.


----------



## ft. churchill

I wish you a speedy recovery. I'm going to get a set before the next firewood season.


----------

